# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Йогурт от "Данон"

## Raja Kumari dasi

В России два завода "Данон". Недавно один из заводов, в Тольятти, переведен на базу "Самаралакто". Последнее предприятие использует желатин в молочных продуктах. 

Покупая теперь йогурт "Данон", смотрите состав - изменится ли технология изготовления их йогурта, пока неизвестно.   

http://tlt.ru/articles.php?n=1958301

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Йогурт нам теперь везут из моск. обл., состав нормальный, йогурт получается хороший.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Привычные зеленые бутылочки "Активия" от Данон - это больше не йогурт*

1. С зеленых бутылочек (производство - Московская обл.) исчезло слово "йогурт".
Присутствует надпись "эксклюзивный микс из 5 бактерий"
И хотя в составе указано "йогуртовая закваска", там же бифидобактерии ActiRegularis ®, (выведенный Даноном штамм Bifidobacterium animalis), которые с довольно большой долей вероятности получают, как и другие бифидо-, _с использованием не вегетарианских компонентов (требует уточнения)_. Подробнее см. тему "пробиотики" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post147545


2. Новый продукт "Йогурт Danone термостатный густой" (производство - Самара) заквашивается на производстве непосредственно в баночках, в составе заявлена только йогуртовая закваска (по норме это должно быть Lactobacterium bulgaricum + Streptococcus thermophilus), как это было и раньше. 





http://otzovik.com/review_3219733.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сделала йогурт на нем, сливки с молока не снимала, т.е. жирность молока - ок. 8-10%. 
Вкус: очень сильно напоминает сметану, от Активии весьма отличается... 
Единственно, что масса получилась чуть-чуть зерненая, надо повторить. 
Общее впечатление - удивлена )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Общее впечатление - удивлена )


 :biggrin1:  :good:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В нашем регионе появился еще один супер продукт - катык (другое название йогурта) "Васькино счастье" в стаканах и пакетах. В стаканах термостатный очень густой, прямо кусочками и очень хороший. Есть только в Ашане, в другие супермаркеты их не пускают конкуренты, делающие йогурты с желатином и крахмалом. 

Он и дешевле Даноновского йогурта, и вкуснее - на топленом молоке.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Единственный нормальный йогурт на российском рынке - от Данон. Другие все или с желатином, или с крахмалом и прочей гадостью, можно даже не смотреть, уже сто раз проверено... фабрики соревнуются, как бы поменьше молока израсходовать.


Не сочтите за рекламу, еще вот хороший йогурт Царка (регион Владимирская область, Подмосковье):
http://irecommend.ru/sites/default/f...47HlMX93JA.JPG

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пусть будет реклама. Хорошим производителям поклониться можно, что народ не травят загустителями, как иные по примеру запада. Во времена СССР от нашей молочки иностранцы были в восторге, а нам это было в порядке вещей, что без загустителей. Дай Бог, вернемся к этому стандарту. 



 :smilies: ))) "пчелка рекомендует"  )) 

Только вот чтобы называться йогуртом, надо чтобы в составе были йогуртовые бактерии (болгарская палочка). 
Жирность здесь очень высокая за счет сливок, это Ок, но написано "бифидобактерии", это немного не то. Болгария даже в суды подавала, чтобы только если в составе болгарская палочка, присваивалось название "йогурт". Вышли из положения - назвали "биойогурт" ) Ладно, все равно зачет, состав отличный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Тогда надо еще отметить Мечниковскую простоквашу. Мечников открыл болгарскую палочку и описал ее действие. В каждом регионе ее сейчас делают, и марок ее такое множество:
https://yandex.ru/images/search?p=2&...oreask=1&lr=51 что можно сказать, что это наш ответ Болгарии. В Даноне заявлено больше йогуртовых палочек, а здесь они не на первом месте, но есть : 




















Это вам не "ой-гурты с загустителями".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*История йогурта в России* 

Сначала в России не знали такого продукта как "йогурт", но была "простокваша Мечникова". Но работал Мечников (1845-1916) за границей и оттуда пропагандировал свои исследования. Потом у нас начался СССР с его кефиром с 0,5 % алкоголя. Потом в 90-е с запада на рынок пришел первый йогурт, который до сих пор держит марку на фоне "ойгуртов" - Данон. И вот сейчас все возвращается на круги своя.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Жирность здесь очень высокая за счет сливок, это Ок, но написано "бифидобактерии", это немного не то. Болгария даже в суды подавала, чтобы только если в составе болгарская палочка, присваивалось название "йогурт". Вышли из положения - назвали "биойогурт"


Помните, в теме про про- и пребиотики вы писали: 

"Но я после всего изученного осталась при мнении, что надо бы избегать бифидо-бактерий... но болгарские палочки выращивать таким сложным способом смысла производителям заквасок нет.
Они очень легко колонии образуют. 

То есть продукт, где в составе только болгарские палочки+молочн. стафилококк - на нормальной чистой закваске. А вот бифидо-бактерии сложно растут, если невозможно дома их воспроизвести из купленного магазинного продукта. Поэтому-то производители им обеспечивают невегетарианские составляющие, имитирующие наличие мяса, как в ЖКТ человека."? 

С тех пор продукты с бифидобактериями стараюсь избегать  :sed:  или есть другая информация?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Точно,  я писала про бифидобактерии, что их растят на бульоне, и что это требует уточнения , потому что они бывают очень разные - спасибо, что напомнили http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post147555

Никакой новой информации нет... Я покупаю только Даноновский йогурт и даже и не думаю про эти бифидо. А у вас видно выбор такой, что надо все помнить.

Так что с "био-йогуртом" пока незачет ) какие именно штаммы они используют, не пишут.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Да, тут очень распространено бифидобактерии в сметану добавлять, в йогурт, в кефир - бонус такой, поэтому после той информации сразу себе это отметила  - что выращивают на нечистых продуктах и пакуют в желатин (второе похоже может к любой кисломолочке относиться)  :sed:

----------


## Darina

Девочки, а чем полезнее йогурт из Москвы?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Всегда надо смотреть состав, сейчас на любом производстве могут поменять технологию... если "Самаралакто" заявляет нормальный состав - остается верить. Который быстрее к вам привезли - тот и полезнее)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Заквашивала увареное молоко Тольяттинским *катыком* - результат превосходный, консистенция намного лучше, чем на йогурте от  Данон (их белая бутылка). На Даноне в последнее время стало получаться что-то тягучее вместо нормального йогурта - значит, они ухудшили технологию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Рецепт копченого сырка из катыка*

Поместите половник катыка (из топленого молока) из холодильника в керамическую пиалу. 
Поставьте согреться на хорошо горячую батарею - и забудьте денька на два-три  :biggrin1: 
Поделитесь впечатлениями - лично у меня получился очень проявленный вкус и консистенция соленого (!) копченого сырка, цвета вареной сгущенки!

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> *Рецепт копченого сырка из катыка*
> 
> Поместите половник катыка (из топленого молока) из холодильника в керамическую пиалу. 
> Поставьте согреться на хорошо горячую батарею - и забудьте денька на два-три 
> Поделитесь впечатлениями - лично у меня получился очень проявленный вкус и консистенция соленого (!) копченого сырка, цвета вареной сгущенки!


Не могли бы Вы в следующий раз померить температуру катыка после пары часов такого нагревания. Интересно будет повторить с использованием аппаратного  термостатирования (так легче хоть какие-то правила асептики соблюдать).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Плесени не было на вдруг полученном сырке, чистая плотная однородная масса с равномерным окрашиванием и выраженным вкусом копченого сырка. Треснувшая на три крупных кусочка и легко отходящая от стенок керамики. Не смогу померить, нет таких градусников, батарея - горячая, исходя из норм теплоснабжения, градусов 70-80... пиала наверное ок. 70.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще раз повторила эксперимент. Все получается превосходно, отличный соленовато-кислый сливочный вкус  :victory:  Лучше брать йогурт или катык без сыворотки, масса уплотнится быстрее, за 2 дня.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Еще раз повторила эксперимент. Все получается превосходно, отличный соленовато-кислый сливочный вкус  Лучше брать йогурт или катык без сыворотки, масса уплотнится быстрее, за 2 дня.


Это называется курут (курт). Делают высушиванием на солнце шариков из сузьмы, которую, в свою очередь, делают, отвешивая катык (который делают, заквашивая хорошо упаренное неснятое молоко).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот оно что ) все было уже изобретено до нас. Я было думала написать  "кхир", но все-таки здесь не молоко выпаривается, а йогурт. 
Но вкусно... необыкновенно. 
Напишите, у кого еще получилось. Если на солнце выпаривают, значит, батарея может быть и не такая горячая.

Масса получается не белой (как пишут про курут), а *цвета* топленых сливок - почти такой. Видимо, из-за высокой t и закваски (изначального катыка из топленого молока, само молоко я уваривала максимум 5 минут).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Свой сыр*

Сделала сырок из йогурта (от Данон) - вкус более кисло-острый, чем на катыке. 
В сравнении с покупными сырами : намного вкуснее Ольтермани.
Я бы сказала даже, что на одном уровне с Пармезаном (!) и послевкусие отличное.
Особенное удовольствие еще и от того, что состав полностью прозрачен  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> *История йогурта в России* 
> 
> Сначала в России не знали такого продукта как "йогурт", но была "простокваша Мечникова". Но работал Мечников (1845-1916) за границей и оттуда пропагандировал свои исследования. Потом у нас начался СССР с его кефиром с 0,5 % алкоголя. Потом в 90-е с запада на рынок пришел первый йогурт, который до сих пор держит марку на фоне "ойгуртов" - Данон. И вот сейчас все возвращается на круги своя.


Помню с конца 70-х гг. в СССР общераспространённый ассортимент кисломолочных продуктов - кефир, простокваша, ряженка. Йогурты появились уже в конце перестройки - к 90-м годам, сначала в Москве. Правда, спрос на молочную продукцию в целом похоже превышал предложение - обычно в молочных магазинах с утра в то время - до 10-11 часов раскупалось почти всё и большую часть дня молочные магазины стояли с полупустыми прилавками. Но в этом был и свой плюс - молочная продукция в основном не залёживалась и не портилась.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Либо у нас никто не делает свой йогурт литрами, либо батареи у тех, кто делает, не греют ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Планета среднего типа. 
Передавшие западному миру рецепт йогурта болгары 
в национальных костюмах - в горных долинах, среди розоцветных, в цветочных гирляндах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Фестиваль роз


Свадьба - сидят рядочками на земле ) 


Мужская работа )

----------


## Ruslan

Raja Kumari dasi,

А как Вы считаете, бифилайф - это преданным не подходит? Если верить гуглу, в нём 5 видов бифидобактерий, одна из которых B.bifidum, получаемая невегетарианским путём.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну а как вы сами-то считаете? 
На предыдущей странице это обсуждали : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post168074

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ученые назвали эти бактерии тем же словом, что бифштекс и биф (говядина). 
Кто не едят коров, не нуждаются в этих бактериях.

----------


## Ruslan

А пектин(пектины) - это допустимая вещь? В составе йогурта часто бывает. Это вегетарианская добавка?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вегетарианская 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Ученые назвали эти бактерии тем же словом, что бифштекс и биф (говядина). 
> Кто не едят коров, не нуждаются в этих бактериях.


при чем тут мясо. абсолютно разное происхождение слов. 




> Бифидобактерии[1] (лат. Bifidobacterium: bifidus — разделённый надвое и bacteria — бактерия).






> В английском языке огромное количество заимстванной лексики, куда больше, чем исконно английской (исконно английский очень напоминает немецкий). Даже такие, казалось бы обычные слова, как например sky, die... заимствованны, даже некоторые местоимения (3 лица).
> 
> Так названия блюд часто имеют французское происхождение (заимствованные во времена нормандского завоевания от норманов, которые в то время уже говорили на французском). Французский был письменным языком и языком высшего сословия, поэтому названия самих животных были английскими (потому что с животными имели дело обычные крестьяне, говорившие на английском), а вот названия продуктов уже были французскими, потому что ели их уже господа. Ну это если примерно описать сей процесс.
> 
> Поэтому
> 
> корова-cow (из ст.англ. cu , германское слово: нем.Kuh, нидерл. koe), *говядина-beef (во франц. b?uf <- ст.франц. b?f <- лат. bos*)
> свинья-pig, свинина-pork (во франц. porc <- лат. porcus)
> баран-lamb (из ст.англ., германское слово: нем.Lamm, нидерл. lam), хоть и для обозначения мяса употребляется то же слово, но ещё есть и другое >> баранина-mutton (во франц. mouton <- ст.франц. moton <- ....)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Значит, совпадение только по звучанию, омофоны. Это не умаляет моего объяснения: 

Бифидобактерии разводят на мясном бульоне, это их среда обитания. 

Современные антибиотики убивают микробиом, поэтому люди для его восстановления вынуждены принимать мед. препараты с культурами бактерий. Пищепром также выпускает кисломолочные продукты с ними, в том числе с бифидо-бактериями, чтобы восстанавливать микробиом. 

Но те,  кто не ест мясо, не нуждается в бифидо-бактериях, которые помогают процессу переваривания мяса в кишечнике. 
Бактерии микробима питаются не человеческим телом, а тем, что у человека в кишечнике. Если бифидо-бактерии убиты антибиотиками, их надо принять, иначе мясо у мясоедов не будет перевариваться. 

Стало понятнее, при чем здесь мясо?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что йогурт (а не кефир) вообще когда-то существовал до 20 века. Откуды у древних людей чистые культуры бактерий? В воздухе полно всяких микроорганизмов (и "диких дрожжей", и бактерий), ими скорее всего и сквашивали. Т.е. это по любому кефир получался. Не представляю, как можно было отделить дрожжи от бактерий.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Болгарская палочка сама собой развивается в сметане (постоявших сливках). 
Йогурт делается сквашиванием молока сметаной. Не воздухом )) 

Кришна любит  именно йогурт, а не простоквашу (само собой скисшее на воздухе молоко). 

В кефирных зернах живут и лактобактерии, и дрожжи, причем дрожжей там меньше. Но вот в самом кефире уже НАМНОГО больше дрожжей, чем лакто-бактерий. 

Лакто-бактериям нужен молочный белок, и когда они весь белок перерабатывают, например, в йогурте, тот постепенно густеет максимально (палочки ветвятся, показатель КОЕ растет, поэтому нельзя емкость дергать при приготовлении), и наконец их рост замедляется. 

А вот в кефире дрожжи постоянно размножаются с колоссальной скоростью, дрожжевая белковая масса растет, , и уже в какой -то момент нет несквашенного молочного белка, а белка дрожжей все больше. Но лакто-бактериям  нужен молочный белок. Растет и градус алкоголя, так как размножаются дрожжи, и чем дальше , тем больше. Но гуна благости - и особенно уникальные болг.палочки - несовместимы со спиртом! Лактобактерии в присутствиии дрожжей в кефире прекращают рост. А дрожжи продолжают, поэтому и градус спирта растет в кефире. 

Читайте, в статье же все расписано.

Где-то уже разбирали табличку времен СССР, что йогурт - единственный кисломолочный продукт, в котором не обнаружили спирта. Это значит одно: в йогурте нет дрожжей.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Простите, но я ничего не понял из вашего текста...




> Болгарская палочка сама собой развивается в сметане (постоявших сливках)


Нас вроде учат, что жизнь происходит из жизни, а самопроявление бактерий в сметане не примут даже ученые атеисты... Откуда в сметане берется болгарская палочка?




> Лакто-бактериям нужен молочный белок, и когда они весь белок перерабатывают, например, в йогурте, тот постепенно густеет максимально и наконец их рост замедляется. 
> А вот в кефире дрожжи постоянно размножаются с колоссальной скоростью, дрожжевая белковая масса растет, и уже в какой-то момент нет несквашенного молочного белка, а белка дрожжей все больше.
> Лактобактерии в присутствиии дрожжей в кефире прекращают рост. А дрожжи продолжают, поэтому и градус спирта растет в кефире.


Прекрасно! Теперь перейдем к практике  :smilies:  Заквасим тщательно стерилизованное молоко присланной нам с Вайкунтхи чистой культурой бактерий (потому что откуда ей взять на земле так и неясно). При этом неизбежно в молоко попадут также и дрожжи из воздуха. И согласно вашему тексту, они будут злобно и непрерывно размножаться, тогда как рост полезных бактерий в определенный момент остановится.
Далее что происходит? Часть полученного йогурта используется для закваски следующей партии молока. И в этой закваске дрожжи уже есть. И с каждой перезакваской из будет все больше и больше, пока в итоге не начнет получаться кефир. 
Ведь традиционно люди не покупали чистые культуры бактерий в магазине, а перезаквашивали? Или как то по другому йогурт делали?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> самопроявление бактерий в сметане не примут даже ученые атеисты... Откуда в сметане берется болгарская палочка?


 От коровы )) Поэтому Кришна и любит йогурт ))) Сливки, стоящие в холоде, скисают и густеют - там понемногу растут КОЕ болг. палочек. Так сливки превращаются в сметану сами собой - благодаря *лакто*бактериям, в основном болг. палочкам... 

Каждый вид жизни любит развиваться в подходящей ему среде. 
 Дрожжам  не нравится в маслянистой сметане. Им нужен сахар и 20-25 град. тепла. Бифидобактериям - м. бульон. А болгарским палочкам сметана нравится и при 42 град. тепла они быстро растут. В жидких сливках они есть изначально, но мало, а в густой сметане их уже много. 




> Далее что происходит? Часть полученного йогурта используется для закваски следующей партии молока. И в этой закваске дрожжи уже есть. И с каждой перезакваской из будет все больше и больше, пока в итоге не начнет получаться кефир. 
> ...
> Ведь традиционно люди не покупали чистые культуры бактерий в магазине, а перезаквашивали? Или как то по другому йогурт делали?


Конечно, по-другому... 
Заквашивали полученным йогуртом только еще раз или два максимум (это в зиму, т.к. в холоде дрожжи стремительно не растут), потом опять сметаной.  Болгарские палочки не выживают в забродившей от дрожжей спиртовой среде. 

Поэтому не используют бесконечно йогурт своего приготовления. Все, кто сами делают йогурт, это подтвердят. Заквашивать надо самым свежим йогуртом из магазина или культурой из пакетиков. Не получается из своего уже на третий раз та же _густая консистенция, чтобы половник не проваливался_. Только молоко испортишь, будет непонятно что, тягучий микс из всего, что в воздухе, а не йогурт.

Вы когда-нибудь ели густой *настоящий* йогурт?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Он же по консистенции как сметана (при жирности всего ок. 2%, а у сметаны 15-20%) - потому что те же бактерии.

Хотя в СССР йогурта не было, но сметану ели стаканами!

Еще был коронный коктейль под названием "спортивный": 
полстакана сметаны и полстакана томатного сока + соль. Вкуснота...

----------


## Ruslan

> Где-то уже разбирали табличку времен СССР, что йогурт - единственный кисломолочный продукт, в котором не обнаружили спирта. Это значит одно: в йогурте нет дрожжей.


Единственный? А как же ряженка, варенец и др.? Или это в СССР так только было?

----------


## Ruslan

> Читайте, в статье же все расписано.


А что за статья? Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В паралельной теме была ссылка http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post181979

*Кто живет в кефире* : 

https://chrdk.ru/sci/kefir

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Единственный? А как же ряженка, варенец и др.? Или это в СССР так только было?


Во времена СССР в стране йогурта не было.
А в других странах явно не было ряженки и варенца. 

Сравнивали наши кефир, ряженку, варенец (произв. СССР) и йогурт (произв. ГДР).  
Из всего этого только в йогурте не было ни малейшего градуса спирта.

Что говорит о том, что болгарские палочки очень благостные: в их массе КОЕ дрожжей не растут.

----------


## Ruslan

А ацидофильная молочнокислая палочка, её в отличие от бифидобактерий вегетарианским путём взращивают? Иными словами, ацидолакт можно?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно. Пока никто не опроверг )

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> А ацидофильная молочнокислая палочка, её в отличие от бифидобактерий вегетарианским путём взращивают? Иными словами, ацидолакт можно?


Харе Кришна!
Штамм бактерий Ацидофильных, как и Нарине, был выделен из кишечника ребенка. "Штамм Lactobacillus acidophilus 27L выделен из кишечника здорового ребенка первого года жизни"

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна!
> Штамм бактерий Ацидофильных, как и Нарине, был выделен из кишечника ребенка. "Штамм Lactobacillus acidophilus 27L выделен из кишечника здорового ребенка первого года жизни"


Ой. А как это? Из трупа или из отходов жизнедеятельности живого ребёнка? В обоих случаях  :sed:

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Ой. А как это? Из трупа или из отходов жизнедеятельности живого ребёнка? В обоих случаях


Харе Кришна! 
Написано, что взяли из кишечника здорового ребенка. Значит-живого. Информации мало в сети, естественно )

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна! 
> Написано, что взяли из кишечника здорового ребенка. Значит-живого. Информации мало в сети, естественно )


Тут у меня сомнения и возникли...Органы тоже от здоровых людей получают, только от  умерших. Могли слизистую оболочку кишечника использовать от трупа здорового ребёнка, как для производства сычуга берут желудки телят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если микробиом убит антибиотиками, деваться некуда: придется его восстанавливать. Без него пища не переваривается. 
Если ничего не принимать специально, займет около года (как у детей само собой постепенно происходит).

Добро пожаловать в материальный мир ))

----------


## Bhishma das

> В нашем регионе появился еще один супер продукт - катык (другое название йогурта)


Осмелюсь доложить, катык, будучи тюркским словом, не является йогуртом (тоже тюркское слово, ударение на втором слоге: йогЫрт).

Катык - это заквашенное топлёное молоко, то бишь, ряженка.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нет, катык это не ряженка, учите мат. часть )) 

По правилам форума вы должны поставить свое фото. 
Не надо вам мне писать. Вы у меня в игноре, я не общаюсь с анонимами.

----------


## Bhishma das

Отвечаю всем!

Технологии производства катыка и ряженки практически не отличаются.

Отличие лишь в том, что одно слово - татарское, а другое - русское.  :smilies: 

Так что, т.н. мат. часть здесь не причём!  :smilies: 

Моя покойная бабушка (в моей родной татарской деревне) делала замечательный катык!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я разговариваю только с теми, кто общаются по правилам форума. Спасибо, что оставили аватарку. 

Технологии и состав очень отличаются. 
Если топленое молоко заквашивают сметаной или *смесью болгарской палочки и молочнокислого стрептокока* термостатным способом, прямо в баночках - получается катык.
Если топленое молоко заквашивают молочнокислым стрептококком - получается жидкая ряженка.

Так что *катык - это практически йогурт*, а не ряженка.
Он по консистенции такой же, как йогурт, поскольку только *болгарские палочки* (живущие в сметане) придают кисломолочке сметанную густоту. 

В России давным-давно отличают отличают жидкую ряженку и густой катык (мацони). 

Вы бы тему прочитали, и прошли по всем ссылкам.
По-вашему, для чего мы здесь научные статьи собираем? 
Чтобы не объяснять всем и каждому по 100 раз одно и тоже.

Ни ваша бабушка, ни другие не могут быть эталоном, по которому мы определяем продукт.
Поскольку в каждой деревне нашей необъятной Родины - свои названия.

Продукт определяется по технологии и составу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Смысл этой темы в том, чтобы объяснять необходимость в рационе преданных кисломолочки именно с болгарской палочкой. 
Будь то сметана, настоящий йогурт, катык или мацони.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Я разговариваю только с теми, кто общаются по правилам форума. Спасибо, что оставили аватарку.


Спасибо и Вам, что поспособствовали этому!  :smilies: 




> Технологии и состав очень отличаются. 
> Если топленое молоко заквашивают сметаной или *смесью болгарской палочки и молочнокислого стрептокока* термостатным способом, прямо в баночках - получается катык.
> Если топленое молоко заквашивают молочнокислым стрептококком - получается жидкая ряженка.
> 
> Так что *катык - это практически йогурт*, а не ряженка.
> Он по консистенции такой же, как йогурт, поскольку только *болгарские палочки* (живущие в сметане) придают кисломолочке сметанную густоту.


"Ря?женка — кисломолочный напиток, получаемый из коровьего топлёного молока молочнокислым брожением. Традиционный национальной продукт русской, белорусской и украинской кухонь.
Заквашивание производится термофильными молочнокислыми стрептококками и чистыми культурами болгарской палочки, сквашивается в течение 3—6 часов. Имеет желтовато-буроватый оттенок и традиционный кисломолочный вкус. Фактически является одной из разновидностей йогурта без вкусовых добавок.
Схожими продуктами являются варенец и тюркский катык."
(https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ряженка)

"Варене?ц — кисломолочный напиток, приготовляемый из коровьего топлёного молока (ряженка), с использованием в качестве закваски сметаны. При промышленном производстве для закваски применяют термофильные молочнокислые стрептококки."
(https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Варенец)





> В России давным-давно отличают отличают жидкую ряженку и густой катык (мацони).


В России, кроме мест проживания тюркских народов, до недавнего времени ваще не знали, что такое катык!  :smilies: 




> Вы бы тему прочитали, и прошли по всем ссылкам.
> По-вашему, для чего мы здесь научные статьи собираем?


Дык, по-нашему, собранные здесь т.н. научные статьи -  всего лишь популяризация научных знаний о тонких процессах молочнокислого брожения.




> Чтобы не объяснять всем и каждому


Опять 25!  :smilies: 
Не в тему, но не могу пройти мимо и промолчать.
"Всем и каждому" - это очередная калька с английского "each and every".
И согласно руководству "BBT style guide", нужно употреблять либо "each", либо "every" и, соответственно, по-русски: или "всем", или "каждому".




> по 100 раз одно и тоже.


Некоторые полагают, что цифирь 108 - благоприятнее!  :smilies: 





> Ни ваша бабушка, ни другие не могут быть эталоном, по которому мы определяем продукт.


Моя бабушка была благочестивой благоверной мусульманкой, говорила только по-татарски, не знала ни одного русского слова, включая "эталон"!  :smilies: 
Однако была большая мастерица по части приготовления деревенских деликатесов!  :smilies: 

Однако по определению, эталон (как объект), в принципе не может быть личностью (субъектом)!





> Поскольку в каждой деревне нашей необъятной Родины - свои названия.


Не факт, не факт...  :smilies: 




> Продукт определяется по технологии и составу.


Если попытаться заквасить очень разбавленное молоко, ни в жисть не получить густого продукта!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Смысл этой темы в том, чтобы объяснять необходимость в рационе преданных кисломолочки именно с болгарской палочкой. 
> Будь то сметана, настоящий йогурт, катык или мацони.


Объяснять - это, видимо, в крови!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не в тему, но не могу пройти мимо и промолчать.
> "Всем и каждому" - это очередная калька с английского "each and every".
> И согласно руководству "BBT style guide", нужно употреблять либо "each", либо "every" и, соответственно, по-русски: или "всем", или "каждому".


Э, да вы либо переводчик, либо редактор BBT.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Ря?женка — кисломолочный напиток, получаемый из коровьего топлёного молока молочнокислым брожением. Традиционный национальной продукт русской, белорусской и украинской кухонь.
> Заквашивание производится термофильными молочнокислыми стрептококками и чистыми культурами болгарской палочки, сквашивается в течение 3—6 часов. Имеет желтовато-буроватый оттенок и традиционный кисломолочный вкус. Фактически является одной из разновидностей йогурта без вкусовых добавок.
> Схожими продуктами являются варенец и тюркский катык."
> (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ряженка)


ГОСТ главнее Википедии ))

http://protect.gost.ru/v.aspx?contro...0-542689D680B4

Ряженка. Тех. условия, стр. 6, 3-й абзац сверху "с добавлением или без добавления болгарской молочнокислой палочки"

Никогда я не видела,чтобы на упаковках ряженки и варенца писали про болгарскую палочку. 
Да и по факту, поскольку магазинная ряженка и варенец всегда жидкие, там нет болгарских палочек. 

А катык и правильный йогурт всегда густые: там есть болгарская палочка.
Поэтому катык = йогурту, а не ряженке (варенцу).

----------


## Bhishma das

> Э, да вы либо переводчик, либо редактор BBT.


Да, и переводчик, и редактор, а ещё: корректор и верстальщик.

Однако к ВВТ никакого отношения не имею.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> ГОСТ главнее Википедии ))


Возможно, ГОСТ и главнее Википедии,  :smilies:  однако энциклопедии всегда содержательнее инструкций и т.п.
Автор статьи мог бы при желании включить в неё и текст ГОСТа. Так сказать, для полноты изложения.

Опять таки, катык и ряженка древнее всяких там ГОСТов!  :smilies: 




> Никогда я не видела,чтобы на упаковках ряженки и варенца писали про болгарскую палочку.


Мой друг Горацио был бы также очень удивлён, не увидев в составе ряженки и других молочнокислых продуктов болгарской палочки!  :smilies: 




> Да и по факту, поскольку магазинная ряженка и варенец всегда жидкие, там нет болгарских палочек.


И в воде нет болгарских палочек!  :smilies: 
Это к вопросу о логике и доводах!  :smilies: 

Кстати, и магазинный катык - всегда жидкий, а деревенский - нет.




> А катык и правильный йогурт всегда густые: там есть болгарская палочка.
> Поэтому катык = йогурту, а не ряженке (варенцу).


Густота конечного молочнокислого продукта зависит прежде всего от т.н. концентрации сухих веществ, а не от типа применяемой закваски.
И поэтому, чтобы получить, например, густые и ряженку, и катык, их уваривают.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Во времена СССР в стране йогурта не было.
> А в других странах явно не было ряженки и варенца. 
> 
> Сравнивали наши кефир, ряженку, варенец (произв. СССР) и йогурт (произв. ГДР).  
> Из всего этого только в йогурте не было ни малейшего градуса спирта.


Образование спирта (этанола) является побочным процессом при молочнокислом брожении.




> Что говорит о том, что болгарские палочки очень благостные: в их массе КОЕ дрожжей не растут.


Ссылочку, пожалуйста!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Образование спирта (этанола) является побочным процессом при молочнокислом брожении.


Болгарская палочка и спирт не выделяет, и в молочно-кислом брожении не участвует. Она особняком. Об этом - вся эта тема. Йогурт - не кислый. Кислеет он позже, так как постепенно присоединяются другие лакто-бактерии. 


Спирт же является продуктом жизнедеятельности дрожжей. Называется этот тип брожения - "спиртовое брожение". А молочно-кислое _брожение_ - это совсем другой процесс, где молочная кислота образуется в основном, но не спирт. Через молочно-кислое брожение делают квашеную капусту, бочковые огурцы, помидоры. При этом типе брожения спирт не образуется в таких кол-вах, как от дрожжей, но все-таки чуть есть. А в йогурте совсем нет. Почему, разъяснено в статье "Кто живет в кефире". Там подробно про соседство дрожжей и болгарских палочек. 





> магазинный катык - всегда жидкий


Вы, может быть, давно не были в России? И при этом не верите тому, что пишут другие преданные в теме? 
Катык нынче заквашивается на производстве прямо в стаканчиках, и до покупателей доходит густым, каким ему и положено быть: ложка не проваливается, как и у настоящего йогурта.  
Называются такие йогурт и катык  "термостатными".





> Ссылочку, пожалуйста!


Мне так не нравится, когда игнорируют то, что _уже есть в теме_. Я уже потратила время, найдя статью и разместив на нее ссылку. Достаточно ведь прочесть тему внимательно и применить логику. 

Из этого разговора с вами выхожу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, и переводчик, и редактор, а ещё: корректор и верстальщик.


Я в свое время тоже изучила рекомендации BBT для переводчиков и редакторов. 




> Однако к ВВТ никакого отношения не имею.


Я уже поняла по вашему вопросу в разделе BBT.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И поэтому, чтобы получить, например, густые и ряженку, и катык, их уваривают.


Молоко уваривают, вы хотели сказать. 

Напоследок. Если молоко уварить даже и в 10 раз, но заквасить молочнокислыми стрептококками или ацидофилином - оно никогда не загустеет, как йогурт.  Дело не в степени уваривания и не в степени содержания сухого молока )) а в типе заквасочных микроорганизмов. 

Если топленое молоко заквашивают СМЕТАНОЙ, и в процессе заквашивания нельзя двигать даже минимально - его заквашивают болгарскими палочками. Нельзя двигать, чтобы не ломать рост их КОЕ. Они единственные ветвятся, и поэтому-то получается такая консистенция, что даже половник не проваливается.  

Называют этот продукт некоторые до сих пор по старинке "ряженка", поскольку названия "йогурт" или "катык" (мацони) в СССР почти не знали. Почти все городские жители СССР называли раньше этот кисломолочный продукт с рынков "густая ряженка" или "топленое молоко в баночках". Но времена-то нынче изменились, настало время изобилия и грамотных названий. Теперь _надо разбираться и знать_, что :  

Если кисломолочный продукт густой (ложка или половник не проваливается), его сделали болгарские палочки, и правильно называть йогурт, катык, мацони, мечниковская простокваша.  

Если кисломолочный продукт жидкий, его сделали молочнокислые стрептококки, афидофильные бактерии и пр. , - это ряженка, варенец, ацидофилин, снежок и проч. 

Если кисломолочный продукт жидкий и со спиртом, его сделали кефирные зерна с дрожжами - это кефир.

----------


## Bhishma das

Сначала цитата из Большой российской энциклопедии:

"Йогурт – К. п. (_Кисломолочный продукт_) с повышенным содержанием сухих обезжиренных веществ молока. В состав закваски входят *термофильные молочнокислые стрептококки и т. н. болгарская молочнокислая палочка* (Lactobacillus bulgaricus)".

Конец цитаты.

Кому верить?  :smilies: 

Солидному изданию или ... ?

Лично у меня (профессионального химика, между прочим) большего доверия вызывают серьёзные научные публикации, нежели интернет-статьи (с известной долей профанации).

Харе Кришна!

P.S. Чуть-чуть этилового спирта в кисломолочном продукте  - это сколько?  :smilies: 
Повторюсь: Образование спирта (этанола) является побочным процессом при молочнокислом брожении.
(Если кому-то не нравится слово "брожение", можно использовать слово "сквашивание", хотя на микробиологические и биохимические процессы это нисколько не влияет!)
В пределах стандартной ошибки эксперимента в 10% разумным допущением является 1%.
Так вот, так сказать, к слову, в ведре (10 литров) кисломолочного продукта содержится пол-бутылки 40%-ной водки (250 мл).

P.P.S. В Республике Татарстан до сих пор (ещё с советских времён и на моей памяти лет 50) выпускается *жидкий* катык (из т.н. нормализованного молока, то бишь, с использованием сухого молока и добавлением неких красителей) по технологии, существенно отличающейся от производства классического катыка (и *ряженки*!) путём уваривания молока (очень часто на треть, отчего продукт приобретает кремовый цвет) и последующего заквашивания.
Очень сомнительно, что в стародавних деревнях имелась в наличии чистая культура болгарской палочки.
Что касается *густого т.н. катыка* в пластиковых стаканчиках, его в России стали выпускать относительно недавно. И его правильнее было бы называть "йогурт", поскольку его производят путём пастеризации, а не уваривания исходного молока.
Можно предположить, что эти терминологические игры обусловлены маркетинговыми или патентными соображениями.

----------


## Bhishma das

Пранам!
Хотелось бы поделиться некоторыми результатами из области кухонной (кулинарной) химии.  :smilies: 
Речь идёт об усовершенствованном способе получения йогурта в домашних условиях.
Хорошо известно, что при получении йогурта в домашних условиях используемая закваска постепенно  вырождается и в течение примерно 7-10 дней становится непригодной для дальнейшего использования, т.к. свежеприготовленный с её помощью йогурт становится кислым и теряет свои диетические качества.
Предлагаемый усовершенствованный метод получения йогурта в домашних условиях заключается в следующем.
После заквашивания  молока свежей порцией йогурта любым известным способом сначала необходимо удалить тонкий слой (пенки и сливок) с поверхности свежеприготовленного йогурта, а затем взять 3 его столовые ложки, поместить в контейнер с 50 мл воды, хорошо перемешать и убрать в прохладное место.
Непосредственно перед следующим заквашиванием эту смесь необходимо отфильтровать (через капроновый фильтр диаметром примерно 10 см) и промыть пару раз свежей водой. (Данная процедура удаляет кислые и другие водорастворимые примеси из закваски).
Остаток на фильтре (масса, напоминающая мягкий творог) использовать для заквашивания вскипячённого и охлаждённого молока любым известным способом.
Когда свежий йогурт будет готов, отобрать его часть в качестве закваски описанным выше способом.
Опыт показывает, что используемая подобным образом обновляемая  закваска практически не вырождается в течение нескольких месяцев.
Фильтрат и промывные воды можно использовать для замешивания теста и других целей в кухонной практике.
Спасибо.
Удачи!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Очень сомнительно, что в стародавних деревнях имелась в наличии чистая культура болгарской палочки.


В загустевших сливках/сметане они живут распрекрасно испокон веков. Именно так йогурт и получают изначально, заквашиванием молока хорошей сметаной. 




> Так вот, так сказать, к слову, в ведре (10 литров) кисломолочного продукта содержится пол-бутылки 40%-ной водки (250 мл).


Какого к/м продукта? Если кефира - то вполне возможно, поскольку в кефире дрожжи, спирт - продукт их жизнедеятельности.  
Но это тема о йогурте, в нем нет дрожжей, и значит, нет спирта. 

Я делаю йогурт по 3-4 л и знаю, о чем говорю.




> "Йогурт – К. п. (Кисломолочный продукт) с повышенным содержанием сухих обезжиренных веществ молока. В состав закваски входят термофильные молочнокислые стрептококки и т. н. болгарская молочнокислая палочка (Lactobacillus bulgaricus)".


Ваше "солидное издание" времен СССР называет болгарскую палочку "*т.н.* болгарской м-к палочкой"... 
Вы пользуетесь изданием времен железного занавеса )) 





> Кому верить?


Своему опыту я верю. И здравому смыслу. В йогурте нет спирта, и дома он прекрасно делается без сухих в-в молока. Преданным Кришны уж точно не БСЭ надо верить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *Рецепт копченого сырка из катыка*
> 
> Поместите половник катыка (из топленого молока) из холодильника в керамическую пиалу. 
> Поставьте согреться на хорошо горячую батарею - и забудьте денька на два-три 
> Поделитесь впечатлениями - лично у меня получился очень проявленный вкус и консистенция соленого (!) копченого сырка, цвета вареной сгущенки!


Сезон сырков открыт! у кого еще батареи горячие, неужели ни у кого? 
эксперимент должен быть воспроизводимым, чтобы быть научным )

----------


## Bhishma das

> В загустевших сливках/сметане они живут распрекрасно испокон веков. Именно так йогурт и получают изначально, заквашиванием молока хорошей сметаной. 
> 
> Какого к/м продукта? Если кефира - то вполне возможно, поскольку в кефире дрожжи, спирт - продукт их жизнедеятельности.  
> Но это тема о йогурте, в нем нет дрожжей, и значит, нет спирта. 
> 
> Я делаю йогурт по 3-4 л и знаю, о чем говорю.


Ну очень убедительный довод!  :smilies: 
И соответствующий спиртометр наверняка имеется!  :smilies: 
И результаты измерений записаны в лабораторном журнале!  :smilies: 

А всё-таки спирт в йогурте есть, хоть и на уровне долей процента, но есть.
Побочные процессы во время ферментации приводят к его образованию.

Полагаю, специалистам известно также, что дрожжи (одноклеточные грибы)и ферменты суть одно и тоже. К ним близко примыкают некоторые виды бактерий, взять хотя бы кисломолочные.
А ферментация - это брожение, сквашивание (в переводе с английского, например).




> Ваше "солидное издание" времен СССР называет болгарскую палочку "*т.н.* болгарской м-к палочкой"... 
> Вы пользуетесь изданием времен железного занавеса ))


Если раскрыть глаза пошире  :smilies: , то легко можно увидеть, что я сослался на недавнее издание Большой Российской энциклопедии, выпущенной уже после распада СССР.
К тому же, истинное научное знание никогда не устаревает!
И очень часто оно появляется в Википедии, например. Реинкарнация однако!  :smilies:  




> Своему опыту я верю. И здравому смыслу. В йогурте нет спирта, и дома он прекрасно делается без сухих в-в молока. Преданным Кришны уж точно не БСЭ надо верить.


И, вероятно, можно верить всевозможным псевдонаучным статьям, опубликованным в Интернете многочисленными профанами.
А ещё - широко известному источнику научных знаний под названием ОБС!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

P.S. Недавно один мой знакомый сообщил мне по большому секрету, что он не пользуется Google, поскольку его жена знает всё!  :smilies: 
P.P.S. А если серьёзно, то переходить на личности во время дискуссии - это моветон.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В этом посте я объясню, как вы в тему рецепта *йогурта для Кришны* пытаетесь протащить тамас. 

Преданным *Кришны* для практической жизни ( например, домашнего хлебопечения ) важно знать, что дрожжи ( как и все грибы ) - это промежуточная форма жизни между растениями и *животными* . 

И современными учеными подтверждается, что у грибов общий предок с животными, а не с растениями (кому интересно, найдут информацию, если будет надо - я дам ссылку на ученых). 

А к чему ваша якобы научная информация: (?)




> дрожжи (одноклеточные грибы)и ферменты суть одно и тоже.


Разве дрожжи - это вещества? Это существа, выделяющие спирт в процессе жизнедеятельности. 

Если дрожжи, по-вашему - всего лишь ферменты, так не проблема и хлеб печь на дрожжах. Это ваш посыл, или зачем вы это говорите? 

И _если вы считаете себя таким ученым_, спрашиваю прямо : вы едите дрожжевой хлеб? хотя вы где-то уже хвастались пышными роти на прокисшей кисломолочке, и мне и так ясно, что вы едите дрожжи...
А за годы разговоров на форуме я уже знаю, что сознание тех, кто его ест, весьма отличается. 
Животный белок + спирт... как бы... ээээ... Итак, это ваш выбор. Признаки еды в гунах вы должны знать. 





> А всё-таки спирт в йогурте есть, хоть и на уровне долей процента, но есть. 
> Побочные процессы во время ферментации приводят к его образованию.


Это ВЫ потребляете спирт в своем дрожжевом хлебе - именно поэтому вы здесь настаиваете, что спирт есть и в йогурте. 
Чтобы оправдать СВОЕ пристрастие к более богатому вкусу дрожжевого хлеба (из-за присутствия в нем животного белка), вы пытаетесь убедить тех, кто его не ест, что и они получают "спирт с йогуртом". А это неправда.   

Если делать йогурт, как вы делитесь, что-то там промывать и хранить под водой - тогда конечно начнутся "побочные процессы" из-за роста КОЕ других культур. Так только кефирные зерна и еще не пойми что культивировать. Но любой наш опытный повар вам подтвердит, что невозможно дома сохранить чистую культуру болгарских палочек. 

И я делаю йогурт как положено, заквашиваю увареное молоко каждый раз _свежей чистой_ закваской йогурта. Побочных процессов в таком йогурте нет. И нет долей %. Вкус его без кислоты и при этом густейшая консистенция. Это *настоящий йогурт, который предлагают Кришне*. 

Так что ваш опыт и "научный" подход для меня не приемлем и не интересен. 
Считаете себя образованным человеком, а предлагаете культивировать не пойми что вместо йогурта, и еще меня беретесь поучать! 

Не используйте мою тему - открывайте свою и там продвигайте свои странные идеи. Если не стыдно. 




> это моветон


Моветон - это бравировать своей ученостью без понимания проявления гун.

----------


## Bhishma das

Факты - упрямая вещь!

Процесс брожения, или заквашивания, ферментации, как его ни называть, всегда будет оставаться таковым. Даже в Индии!  :smilies: 

Предлагаю провести мысленный эксперимент.
Разведём муку в воде.
Через некоторое время смесь начнёт бродить.
Что вызвало процесс брожения?
Правильный ответ очевиден: дрожжи! 
Хоть и дикие!  :smilies: 

Вот говорят, ныне очень моден цельнозерновой бездрожжевой хлеб.
Враки это всё!  :smilies: 
Хлеба не бывает без дрожжей! В т.н. цельнозерновой муке несть числа диким дрожжам.  :smilies: 
И имя им Легион!  :smilies: 

А хлебная (ржаная) закваска, за которую очень многие так сильно ратуют "состоит из симбиотической культуры *дрожжей* и молочнокислых бактерий, развивающейся в смеси муки и воды". (Википедия)
Стесняюсь спросить  :smilies: , как же в таком случае готовый хлеб можно называть бездрожжевым?

И в заключение хотелось бы обратить внимание всех присутствующих на тот факт, что в процессе этого довольно длительного обсуждения я ни разу не перешёл на личности, хотя меня неоднократно на это провоцировали!  :smilies: 
Если нет серьёзных доводов или они, увы, закончились - самый "беспроигрышный" вариант: переход на личности.
Вкупе с маноратхой!  :smilies: 
Уж я-то знаю!  :smilies: 

За сим откланиваюсь по причине неконструктивности дальнейшего обсуждения.

Харе Кришна!

----------

